# APTuning's APR ECU Upgrade Giveaway!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

For the month of September any customer who purchases an APR ECU Upgrade will be entered in a drawing in which the winner will get their "chip" for free!!!
This is valid for Audi/VW vehicle applications which APR currently offers software for, including the 1.8T, 2.0T, 2.7T, 24v, and the R32.
The way the special works is upon a predetermined amount of upgrades for the month of September APTuning will randomly select a customer who will receive a refund for their chip purchase, therefore making it free.
The refund will only include the base chip price($399,$499, $599 based on application) and associated fees and taxes. It will not include specialty programs such as ko4 and additionally added programs and features. If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask via phone or email.
So please hurry in and get chipped today so you dont miss out. Depending on the application this could mean saving in excess of $600!!!


----------

